# Lone Horse



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

So, I am just about finished with my paddock and loafing shed which is stage one of building up my horse property. I will have my mare and maybe another in a few months. I am a little worried about how she will react to being alone. She will not be completely alone as we have 5 dogs, who are outside most of the time. Do you think that is enough company for her? Have you ever had a single horse? How did it go?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our first mare was by herself for about 6 months before we got our second mare and she was fine. Some folks will add a goat as a low cost herd buddy.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

She should be fine for a little while at least. Horses can bond with other species (hence the horse rider bond! ). Soda will play tag with one of my dogs and when I ride him alone he is always more relaxed when the dogs come with. 

One question to ask though is are your dogs horse smart? Some dogs are really dumb about horses, some will just ignore them, and some will chase them. It really depends on the personality of your horse and the dogs. Is your mare the type that would bond with a dog (curious, friendly, playful) or that would see them as "predators"?


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

My horse does not do well alone. I have to keep a 2nd horse around just to keep her company. 

It depends on your horse.


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

I know that two of my dogs is horse smart as in they will not chase them or anything. Now for the beagles I have no idea what they will do. I figure there will be a fair amount of noise about it at first, but I hope that will subside. 

I was thinking about getting a mini donkey because they are cute and one could keep her company.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats a great idea! They are soooo cute.  Would you teach it to drive?


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Here, where I live in Europe, it is illegal to keep a horse alone. There must a minimum of 2 of the equine species so that they can see and hear each other at the minimum. That means horse, pony or donkey. No goats, dogs, rabbits or other critters considered acceptable.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

back in the crosby again said:


> I know that two of my dogs is horse smart as in they will not chase them or anything. Now for the beagles I have no idea what they will do. I figure there will be a fair amount of noise about it at first, but I hope that will subside.


Be very cautious if you try letting your dog(s) loose in with your horse. Some dogs do just fine, but they don't understand horse behavior and I've seen my share of dogs getting kicked in the head (they seem to think that a horse turning its butt to them means it's leaving) or stepped on by getting under foot.


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

QtrHorse said:


> Here, where I live in Europe, it is illegal to keep a horse alone. There must a minimum of 2 of the equine species so that they can see and hear each other at the minimum. That means horse, pony or donkey. No goats, dogs, rabbits or other critters considered acceptable.



Well I don't live in Europe, so I am not worried about any legal problems. Never thought about having a rabbit as a companion to a horse, not sure how that would work. I just want her to be happy. PaintHorseMares, I am going to be very careful about the dumb beagles. 

There is a mini donkey and a mini mule for sale in the area. I have always wanted a donkey, so this might be my opportunity. I guess I could teach it to drive, never really thought about it. That might be fun. I just kind of figured it would be a nice companion pet.


----------

